# Italian Destroyers



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been searching for plans, specifically the "lines" for some WW2 Italian DDs, also the Netherlands Eversten class.

Anybody have any leads?


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Sully said:


> I've been searching for plans, specifically the "lines" for some WW2 Italian DDs, also the Netherlands Eversten class.
> 
> Anybody have any leads?


Judging by their behaviour before, after and during ww2 I very much doubt if they any destroyers, even if they had it is unlikely they did anything with them.

Chas (Pint)


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Sully said:


> I've been searching for plans, specifically the "lines" for some WW2 Italian DDs, also the Netherlands Eversten class.
> Anybody have any leads?


Swedish sources may lead you to plans of the four destroyers bought from Italy in 1940. The vessels were renamed Psilander, Puke, Romulus, Remus. The RN caused a serious diplomatic row with Sweden when they boarded the ships off Faeroe, even though the Swedish navy's route plans had been passed by the Admiralty, when on passage La Spezia/Gothenborg. Sweden was hard pressed to expand it's fleet as some Italian warships had serious seaworthiness problems.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

*Italian Seaworthiness*

There is your answer C.H. - seaworthiness problems. It was a big problem throughout the entire Italian fleet.(Smoke)

As for the Swedes naming one of them Puke, could not be more appropriate.(Thumb)


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I guess not much out there then. Most design gurus agree with the lightly built stigma. But they were built for the Med and Red seas not the North Sea. Italian design "help" given to the USSR in the 30s bear this out also. However, the Barrents Sea did damage to ships of ALL the navies involved.

Having built most of the US and USSR and some Brit DDs, I'm branching out. I'm just interested in the design differences of the DDs. (And DDs usually not modeled.)

Please read Vincent O'Hara's books on the Med. You may be suprised that the Italian Navy didn't do too poorly, until the Brits got their intelligence from a mata hari sleeping with an admiral and of course radar and air superiority. Shooting fish in a barrel (Matapan) isn't my idea of a great naval victory, nor proof of superior vessels or leadership. Independent actions (Like the FIRST battle of Narvik) by small boat skippers put the opponents on a somewhat even playing field. 

The men that went to sea for all navies involved did what they could, burdened by their country's ideals, ship design, and in many cases, poor leadership. 

Having never done it myself, I won't look down my nose at any of them, nor of the ships they had to use.(Pint)

Attached: A RM corvette used by the RM, Kriegsmarine and after the war by quite a few navies.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Just finished 2 Italian WW2 "two stacker DDs." Now looking at the "single stacker DDs."

After research, it seems to me that the RN with its back to the wall, were significantly helped by the technical and intelligence advantages to overcome the Italian navy.

The Italian designs seem impressive for the time period. Early actions in the Med indicate that on a "level" playing field, the RN Med Fleet was in for a difficult time.

I can appreciate that using every advantage during wartime to increase your advantage and negate the enemy advantage to save your sailors and ships is paramount. All is fair in love and war.
I'm thankful that the RN persevered.

What freedom would normal people have today if the Axis would have been sucessful? One needs only to look to the abusive and deadly treatment of prisoners and conquered people's by the Axis to have that answer.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Two representative "single stackers" attached.

Dardo class - representative of 12 vessels - 30's 4 - 4.7in 
Soldati class - representative of 25 vessels - 40's 5 or 6 - 4.7in

I'm now looking at the 4 classes of old timers (3 stacks) and the '42 "escort vessel"

Found enough Netherlands DD stuff except for hull lines - so its my best guess then. Thank God for photos.

Binnacle: Yes, the "Swedes" were torpedo boats. I also tried to locate details on the Greek and Turkish vessels buit in Italian yards in the same timeframe. Not much anywhere except in "Jane's". Thanks for the lead.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day sully.m,today.05:47.#7.re:italian destroyers,great models,thank you for sharing.they are a credit to your skill.regards ben27


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Ben. The work is much better than watching mindless television for hours!


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Finished the Animoso class escort vessel - pix attached. There were over 25 completed before the end of Fascist power, and another 10 or so by the Germans.

Use of substantial AA and Anti-sub equipment noted.

I'm still trying to determine which of the 4 WWI era Italian DDs to build. All had similar hulls, but the layouts were quite different.(Scribe)

I'll give the dockyard crew off for Turkey Day here in the US.


----------

